# Back yard fun!



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Just another day in the back yard.

























and the super fast guy


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

he needs mud tires on that thing! and you need wheelie lessons


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha!! yea i tried to walk my sons 50 one day in the back yard - when i came off the back of it he ran over there to me - hit me on the arm and told me not to get back on it! hahaha!! Needless to say we had a crowd at the house and boy you talkin bout give me **** hahaha! he didnt like it at all. Thought i was going to tear it up.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha you pull the same stuff I do. my wife makes fun of me (and im sure the neighbors do too) cause im always riding something tiny in the yard or street.
Either a ATC70 or a 70cc wheeler, a scooter or a minibike 
i was a KX60 so so bad !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... nice! :rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a couple of pics of my 6 year old after riding saturday. I think I have created a monster and a future mudder, all he wants to do is ride in the mud....lol


----------

